# Solved: Packard Bell This operating system not supported by this application



## papaschlumpf (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi I have just upgraded windows 7 to windows 8 pro and I am now getting this warning every time I start my computer. Packard Bell This operating system not supported by this application.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2300 CPU @ 2.80GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8174 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti, 1023 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 467666 MB, Free - 392527 MB; D: Total - 467667 MB, Free - 466617 MB;
Motherboard: Packard Bell, ixtreme M5850
Antivirus: McAfee Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware, Updated and Enabled


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

If you did an "in place" upgrade (ie you didn't wipe Windows 7 off), the error means you have some Packard Bell software installed which doesn't work on Windows 8. I've no way of knowing which particular software it is, but it will be some Packard Bell utility which is set up as a "Startup" item.

Install "Ccleaner" from here: http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner
Open Ccleaner, click _Tools >> Startup_.
All your Startup items are listed here.

Find the one which refers to Packard Bell in the path, click to highlight it, click "Disable". Repeat for any other startup items which refer to Packard Bell.
You don't need any Packard Bell stuff to start with Windows for correct operation of your computer.


----------



## papaschlumpf (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks pip how daft am I didn't think of that one cheers all working fine now:up:


----------

